# Huge Cote of Pigeons Abandoned!!



## EarthAngel (Dec 18, 2006)

Does anyone know what can be done to help dozens of abandoned pigeons? Their "owners" dismantled their huge cote, fumigated the area, then moved, leaving all these beautiful beings looking for food and shelter. This area has a large population of equally wonderful semi-feral cats, so I fear for the pigeons' safety. Any advice on whom to contact, call or ask for help? Thanks.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't help, but how absolutely soul destroying to read this. Honestly, some people make me so  whoever these birds belonged to, in my opinion, should be taken out and shot!  I sincerely hope that there is someone on these forums, closer to these poor birds, that can help or know of someone that can.

Michelle


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll tell you what some people make me sick  . I'm sure there will be people on here that can give you advice on who you can get to help the poor things. Kim x


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi EarthAngel, and welcome to the forum. You're in the right place. This sounds like an awful story, and one I've come across before a few years ago when someone in Northern California did the same thing; moved and left their pigeons locked inside the aviary with enough food and water for about a week.  A group of us went up there with a truck and several kennels and brought back nearly 30 pigeons and doves, then rehomed them. It is lucky you found out about them so they can be helped. First, where are they (and you) located? We hopefully have a member in your area that might be able to help. It sounds like these birds fly free during the day, correct? So a night-time rescue would be in order, though with their cote being dismantled, they may land in the trees at night and be too high up. Have you seen where they go at night by chance? Do you have an idea of how many there are, or if they are trained to a whistle or a food-can or any type of method like that? Sorry for all the questions but the more we know, the more we can suggest ideas.  Once captured, they can be rehomed possibly in your area, or if not, some members are willing to accept pigeons through shipping. Another thing is if you see any babies around; pigeons look pretty much "full grown" at around three weeks old, but may not be flying yet. The youngsters would have yellow hairs on their heads, if you can get close enough to see them. Any that aren't flying will need to be caught and cared for if that is possible for you. I don't know how much time and energy you have to expend on this, especially so close to busy Christmas season, but you may also want to put out a bag of seed for them if you are able, and maybe even a tub of fresh water if it's available. After being captive and being fed and watered, it is often very difficult for a pigeon to be turned "free" and especially in the winter, this can lead to illness and death if they don't know what to do for themselves. I'm sure you know most of this but just trying to cover all bases. So just let us know all you can and we will go from there, and thank you so much for noticing these pijies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

EarthAngel said:


> Does anyone know what can be done to help dozens of abandoned pigeons? Their "owners" dismantled their huge cote, fumigated the area, then moved, leaving all these beautiful beings looking for food and shelter. This area has a large population of equally wonderful semi-feral cats, so I fear for the pigeons' safety. Any advice on whom to contact, call or ask for help? Thanks.



Hello and Welcome to the forum,

We appreciate you sharing the horrible circumastances, if you can give us more information as to where the birds location is, contact info, and about how many birds there are, we may be able to find some help for these poor birds.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Where are you located????*

Please answer... Is this in a city? farm land? maybe we can get some people to help...

Please can you purchase some food (big bag) of seed? I will send you the money to pay you back... Also a couple of big water bowls for water...they need help now..

Andi


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Does anyone know what has happened to these poor birds? This message has played on my mind a lot this week  

Michelle


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

arnieismybaby said:


> Does anyone know what has happened to these poor birds? This message has played on my mind a lot this week
> Michelle



Hi Michelle,

I have PM'd this person in regards to our questions, there is no e-mail contact info.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> I have PM'd this person in regards to our questions, there is no e-mail contact info.



Fingers crossed that they get back to you - I dread to think what is happening with those poor mites.  

Michelle


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> I have PM'd this person in regards to our questions, there is no e-mail contact info.


I hope this is a genuine poster in one way (rousing people's concern), but not in another.

John


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Is it possible that this could a certain young someone that was recently Banned? Trying to cause everyone to worry.
Kim X


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kims babies said:


> Is it possible that this could a certain young someone that was recently Banned? Trying to cause everyone to worry.
> Kim X


No this is not one of those. John found the E-mail address and I e-mailed them.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well I inherrited a whole flock of beautiful pigeons behind simular curcumstances. I didn't know the man that lived a half block away, but I use to work with his next door neighbor. He would not have deliberately put his birds in danger. But he had to go away for awhile, and his birds found their way to my house. I'm sure that he knows where his birds are, and that they are well taken care of.

Feather


----------



## EarthAngel (Dec 18, 2006)

*Abandoned Pigeons*

Please forgive me for not replying sooner!! By way of explanation, I've had a personal emergency. Now, to the pigeons.....I live in mid Nassau County, Long Island, New York. This is the suburbs, with private homes each on approx 1/4 acre of land, with gardens and trees on most properties. The weather, so far, has been in the 40's and 50's during the day, but much colder at night. The pigeons seem to be congregating on one of my neighbors lawns and she has been putting seed out for them. I have a heated bird bath on my property where birds always frequent, but also many feral cats, so I'm kind of glad not to have seen the unsophisticated newly released pigeons here. When they were living happily in their cote, they would be allowed to fly and I remember hearing the shaking of a can of beans or something like that, and the man would also wave a long stick with a white flag attached to the end of it. 
I hope that I am replying in the proper format and that I've given you more helpful information. Again, I apologize for keeping you uninformed and thank you so much for your concern and offers of help!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that narrows it down a bit but the only way that anyone can physically rescue the birds (if possible) would be to know the actual address of the place where they are congregating and then formulate and execute a strategy for either continued care or retrieval. Otherwise, it's just a painful story that we can't really do anything about but get upset.

The address isn't something that you need actually post but if a rescue group can be found in your area that's willing to give it a shot, then you'd need to tell them. How many birds are we talking about and is there any idea what kind they are? Rollers? Homers? Fancy?

Pidgey


----------



## EarthAngel (Dec 18, 2006)

I'd be very willing and more than happy to work with any group or person that could come here to help. Giving my address to them is not an issue of concern. I have no idea about particulars since the only connection I have to these beautiful beings is that they lived caddy-corner to me in a huge cote and flew overhead. I don't remember ever seeing any bands on them, but wasn't focused on that. I apologize if all I've done is dump an impossible situation in your laps. Sometimes there is a very fine line between helping and interfering....I can only hope that I'm helping.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm sorry, that kinda' came out bad, didn't it? It's more an expression of the frustration that sometimes comes with this kind of stuff. It's often very difficult for us to find a home for a single bird and an entire loftful is... almost unimaginable. Especially when they're not even contained. Most Humane Society rescue groups aren't particularly committed to saving the lives of the animals they pick up and that's really painful. I was hoping that somehow we could find out what kind of birds they are so that we could entice someone with a loftful of similar birds to want to gather them up. Have you tried to make a count?

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EarthAngel said:


> I live in mid Nassau County, Long Island, New York. This is the suburbs, with private homes each on approx 1/4 acre of land, with gardens and trees on most properties.



New York.........hmm........now I wonder.........do you use the words pigeon cote because of where you are from (like England) or was this a loft in someones back yard? I would THINK or HOPE that this would be an animal cruelty issue?? If a person actually had these birds in a loft, cote, whatever and was taking care of them, feeding them, etc...and then just tore down their house and left them to fend for themselves............well seems to me that someone should be held accountable for this. On the other hand, if these were ferals that someone built a "place or home" for and then had to tear it down for some reason, it may be a different story. I guess maybe it depends on whether these are banded birds or not. No one would be allowed to do this with dogs, cats or other animals and IF these are banded birds, this should not be allowed to go unnoticed. I can't imagine anyone actually caring for these birds for any amount of time and then just destroying thier home and leaving them. That is one sick individual..........


----------



## EarthAngel (Dec 18, 2006)

I understand completely. I was led to your site by Wildlife Organizations and private rescuers that don't "deal with pigeons," much to my horror and amazement. Due to a serious fall, I'm not too mobile at the moment, but from what I can recollect, there were at least 30 pigeons in the cote. They've been befriended by the sparrows and are now intermingled with them.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd gathered from the story that whoever it was moved away and just didn't take the birds with them but couldn't leave them in the loft either. EarthAngel was trying to reply and probably took long enough to get bumped out of the site's logged-on settings. As a note about that, it used to be that it was easy to complete a post, hit the POST QUICK REPLY button, find out you'd gotten bumped off, get a re-login screen, login... and... <Poof!> ...your new post was automatically entered. For me at least, it's not that way anymore. I have to do a "highlight, copy-and-paste" routine for these pesky auto-logoff deals now or risk losing everything I typed.

I also sent EarthAngel a PM (don't know if she knows how to use that function of the forum yet) to get specifics on the birds' location and so we'll start working with the locals in that area (Phyll, et al) over this deal, too, as soon as we've got enough info to work out a strategy.

Pidgey


----------



## EarthAngel (Dec 18, 2006)

Cote, Loft....dear me. The pigeons were in a multi-tiered structure in the SW portion of these people's back yard for more than 20 years. The people were not gregarious and I never even met them. Keeping pigeons is not even legal where we live but, somehow, they managed to skirt the legality issue. Of course it is a matter of cruelty and I am as incensed as you all are. Unfortunately, since there is no way to hold those responsible to the fire, I'm trying to focus on what can be done to help the pigeons now.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, folks that are following this deal: the address has been obtained and the info has been forwarded in PM form to Phyll for the moment since she's in Long Island and could perhaps be the closest person. Don't know how this is going to end but it's begun.

Pidgey


----------



## EarthAngel (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm looking out my window and the pigeons are flying back and forth and landing on the phone and electrical wires right above where their shelter used to be. They haven't left the area and probably won't. Do you think that they would fly into a facsimile of their old home, or is that just a fantasy of someone not familiar with the ways of pigeons? Again, please forgive me for my lack of knowledge.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

EarthAngel,

On two different occasions people in my area were separated from their birds for some reason or the other. I had two little pigeons of my own and use to feed them in a big bowl in the middle of the yard. It didn't take long for the orphans to find the food. They would come and eat, and then fly to their old home at night. After a little while they started roosting in my tree, and coming into my patio at night. Some I would put in rabbit hutches, and bless their little hearts, the very next night they would go back to the rabbit hutch. 

This didn't happen over night but over time many of the birds ended up here at my house.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, they might fly into a cardboard mockup if someone made one full scale and it was pretty close to the original in looks. That might be a tall order, though. Do you have any idea of what the size of the place was originally?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

EarthAngel said:


> The pigeons seem to be congregating on one of my neighbors lawns and she has been putting seed out for them. I have a heated bird bath on my property where birds always frequent, but also many feral cats, so I'm kind of glad not to have seen the unsophisticated newly released pigeons here. When they were living happily in their cote, they would be allowed to fly and I remember hearing the shaking of a can of beans or something like that, and the man would also wave a long stick with a white flag attached to the end of it.



Hi EarthAngel,

Thank you for replying to our e-mails and PM's and your concern and getting help for these birds.

If they are used to coming to the sound of a feed can, you can possibly lure them near an area where their coop was with a can of seed, but that definitely will take time. They do need some kind of covering/shelter for night time, and that is priority plus since the neighbor is feeding them. 

Thank God for your neighbor feeding them, is there anyway she would be interested in solving the problem of getting some kind of structure,/protection for them at night? It will take time to find them a home.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

EarthAngel, I sent you another PM with a link to a picture of the address you gave that way we don't have to do the email thing. Anyhow, just take a look at it and make sure that it's good enough to get the rescuers to the right place and get back with us, yay or nay.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If its any consolation the same thing happened here with a dovecote of fantails. They belonged to a pub owner who used to feed them indoors. When he died the cote was destroyed and the birds left to fend for themselves.

The birds took up residence on a church a couple of blocks down after they found that there was food available on the green opposite. They thrived in their new environment, to such an extent that they became a nuisance to the church. 60 were trapped and rehomed in a sanctuary where they were allowed to fly free from an aviary. The idea was that they would lay their eggs in the nest boxes provided and the eggs would be replaced - but instead they started to multiply outside the aviary so they had to be trapped again and housed in an enormous enclosed aviary.

Six of the original flock avoided being captured and soon became 60.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EOb2W96aDs

I would rather know that the pigeons had been rehomed safely but pigeons thrive because as a species they are so clever and adaptable . From what you say these already have experience of flying free and have been provided with a food source. Hopefully they will also find shelter nearby.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Has anyone contacted Fred?


----------



## EarthAngel (Dec 18, 2006)

Their structure was large, maybe 20x15. I could be wrong since I had seen it only from an upstairs window with foliage blocking it most of the time. But it housed quite a large group. In looking at the picture logo of PT, I think that they resemble the last pigeon on the right.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you to everyone who's helping, if I can be of any help from way over here, I'll do anything I can. EarthAngel, I'm also very sorry to hear about your fall, and so close to Christmas especially when you really need to be on your feet! I hope you are feeling much better soon.  And bless you for helping these pigeons.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi EarthAngel,
Thank you for your concern about these poor abandoned pigeons.

I live in Malverne, so I am not too far from you.
Please send me your e-mail address. Just click on my name. Thanks.

Phyll


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Phyll,

I PMed and emailed you with EarthAngel's email address just now so go ahead and make contact.

Pidgey


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

I have been in touch with EarthAngel.
Bob will be going to Levittown this afternoon to check out the situation. As I understand it, these poor birds were abandoned weeks ago.

We have had virtually no rain here for the past few weeks, but it's pouring now. 

Please say a prayer for all of them. Thanks. 

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

phyll said:


> Please say a prayer for all of them. Thanks.
> Phyll


*Will do..of course! 

We will be looking forward to an update/assesment on the situation.*


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Praying for all these poor birds.

Lindi


----------



## EarthAngel (Dec 18, 2006)

Bob came to assess the situation and said that the flock of what seem to be about 30 birds looked fine, and that only if there were an injured bird could anyone really be of any help. It was as if on cue that they took to the sky in formation, when I hadn't seen them do that in a very long time!! They flew over their old house and then over the house that is feeding them, and didn't hang out on the electrical wires over what used to be their home. I really don't want to encourage their coming into my yard because of all the cats that make their home here, but I still have feeding stations and water for the other wild birds and, of course, all are welcome!! Bob seemed to think that they had probably found shelter by this time and seemed healthy. When he left me, he was going to look at where they were being fed, and I'm curious to know if he could see them, and what his impression was. Now, whenever I see them flying, I will send them blessings and not weigh them down with my fears for their safety, thanks to Bob's encouragement, kind words and very welcome visit. Thank you all for your help and support.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank you for filling everyone in, EarthAngel.
When Bob arrived at the house where the flock is being fed, he wasn't able to observe them on the ground.

Aside from providing food & water, I am at a loss as to what can be done for these birds.
Having been on their own for weeks, they may have nests, so I wouldn't want to try to capture any of them.

If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know. 

Phyll


----------

